# The most fun you can have with a pressure washer



## S11POW (Oct 22, 2003)

Snow foam and a foam lance 

Click for the video


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks fun, you can come over and do mine if you want :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

:lol:

You look like a man who's disappointed with the colour


----------



## S11POW (Oct 22, 2003)

TeeTees said:


> :lol:
> 
> You look like a man who's disappointed with the colour


Well I am picking up an ibis white TTS in the next few days


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi S11POW where abouts are you based looks like we need to do a mini meet of some kind 

Charles


----------



## S11POW (Oct 22, 2003)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Hi S11POW where abouts are you based looks like we need to do a mini meet of some kind
> 
> Charles


Just follow the reports of localised snow showers


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Thats 38 seconds of my life I will never have again. :?


----------



## S11POW (Oct 22, 2003)

johnnyboy said:


> Thats 38 seconds of my life I will never have again. :?


And posting that rounded it up to a full minute


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowfoam is good fun innit 

What snowfoam mixture are you using?


----------



## S11POW (Oct 22, 2003)

XTR said:


> Snowfoam is good fun innit
> What snowfoam mixture are you using?


That's about 1cm of ValetPro Snow Foam and a few drops of CG MaxiSuds (cos it smells so good!) in a 1lt bottle topped up with warm water. Fired through a foam lance from CleanYourCar

Si


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I use an autobrite foam lance with Autobrite Super Snow Foam.










Here's a photo when i got the mixture all wrong when i first started using it. Took a while to rinse it all off although it gave some nice thick foam.


----------



## S11POW (Oct 22, 2003)

I *knew* it wasn't just me! 

I take it you are on DetailingWorld etc?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

S11POW said:


> I *knew* it wasn't just me!
> 
> I take it you are on DetailingWorld etc?


Yeh im on there


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Valet pro is good stuff. I foamed the passat today after not having washed it for the best part of 3000 wet / muddy miles, numberplate and tail lights were barely visible and the wheels, well they looked like they were painted matt black.

Foamed, let it sit while I filled up the buckets and pressure washed off. I actually didnt bother washing the wheels by hand as the foam and water pressure had taken 99.9% of the muck off. Amazed at how easy it was to clean but then it has a good coat of collinite on it - beading was awesome too!

The only problem now is that the driveway has frozen all over where the water and foam came off the car - I should get my skates out! :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh and on detailing world too :roll:


----------



## S11POW (Oct 22, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> Oh and on detailing world too :roll:


I guessed when you said "buckets" plural


----------

